# Hello from Kendall Lodge #897



## Dow Mathis (May 3, 2011)

Just ran across this page.  Thought I'd poke my head in and say Hi.

I was raised a week ago.  Seems like everything's different now.


----------



## Beathard (May 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Benton (May 3, 2011)

Welcome, and congrats on your raising!


----------



## Jimmieblack (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help on the Stated Meeting Meal.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (May 3, 2011)

Bro. Dow, welcome to this forum and to the Fraternity. Perhaps someday i'll slide down Boerne way and visit...


----------



## JTM (May 7, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dow Mathis (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel at home.


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

I'll say ... you ain't seen nothing yet brother!  Hang on.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (May 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard brother!


----------

